# got a great deal



## Deleted member 83629 (Mar 19, 2015)

only needed two new hydraulic lines, hydraulic filter and new oil to fix this 
got it for 200 clams from CL its worth about 2300-2500 used 
23 hp kawasaki 48'' cut. here it is with my mug, i guess i suck haha.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 19, 2015)

Don't you love it when you get something easily fixed cheap?


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Mar 20, 2015)

two hydraulic lines came to 60$ the hydraulic oil and filter was 50$ the oil cost a fortune since it calls for a 15w50 full synthetic.


----------



## jughead500 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yeah you suck.you'll like that kawasaki if it's like my old 17hp fh500c on my scag.


----------



## alderman (Mar 21, 2015)

Definitely suck on that one. Looks like you have plenty of grass to keep that thing busy.


----------



## Chev727 (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice score, looks to be in great shape too


----------

